# Sledgehammer from alternative angle



## Matt— (Nov 11, 2018)

So, I don’t know if this is already a thing, but I’ve discovered a really nice way do do a sledgehammer for inserting a pair into the front left slot.

So if u have a f2l pair made, and need to sledgehammer it into a front left slot, but don’t want to do a y rotation, do this instead:

F’ r U r’


Hope this helped


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes, that is a nice left handed "sexy move"-like insert.
(but I think you mean F' to start it)

I was surprised it wasn't on the wiki, so I just added the RF slot variation of it as an alg for case #2:

F l' U' l

https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/First_Two_Layers


-= Solvador Cubi


----------

